# Levelstop Gilde



## Patiekrice (30. August 2013)

Hallo zusammen, 

ich habe vorhin etwas in Realmforen rumgeschaut und bin auf folgendes Projekt gestoßen:



> Wie schon der Titel lautet , geht's bei diesem Beitrag um eine Gründung einer Levelstop Gilde .
> Da es eine Gemeinschaft Gilde werden soll , schreibe ich mal hier an alle , die Lust auf gemächliches Spielen hat .
> 
> Kennt ihr das Problem?
> ...



Das ist jetzt erstmal sehr viel Text und Regelwerk und so weiter aber finde das ganz interessant und werde auch dran teilnehmen - vielleicht findet man hier noch ein paar Leute? Der Server und die Fraktion stehen noch nicht fest, wird alles erst in dem Forum abgestimmt. Link seht ihr ja im Post oben.

Lieben Gruß


----------



## MadMosby (1. September 2013)

Hallo Spring!Green,

habe ebenfalls vor sein Projekt zu starten. Schau dir einfach meinen Beitrag an  Wäre cool wenn du mein erster Helfer wärst 

http://forum.buffed.de/index.php/topic/204833-projekt-level-stop-gilde/

Grüße MadMosby 

Edit: Sorry habe mich verlesen, du hast schon ein Projekt gefunden


----------

